# Sponge filter



## DragonFlame (May 9, 2009)

Hello,

I'm just wondering where would you get cheap sponges to build sponge filters out of? Going to build it using a water pump and some rigid tubing (or at least i plan to) just wondering where to get a decent sized sponge.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Depends on how thick you need it to be. Personally, I like the ATI hydrosponge filters. They have a huge sponge, especially on the larger sizes. If you are going to use a water pump such as a powerhead, rather than an airlift, you need a large sponge to make it worthwhile. Craft shops and upholstery supply stores sell sponge in varying thicknesses. You may be farther ahead just buying a ready made filter from someone like Sugarglider. used is also an option.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Most sponge that you buy other than what is sold for aquarium use will kill everything in the tank almost instantly. The only songe that I have found to be safe is the one used for Drum Humidifiers. It is only an inch thick but can be used in layers. You can it at Home Depot, Can. Tire and most hardware stores.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Check out the filters at this site. http://www.kensfish.com/aticompletefilters.html


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Drum Humidifier filters...great idea. There's no anti bacterial stuff in em?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have used at least a half dozen different foams from different sources without difficulty. Most foams will work as they don't have additives. i even used foam from a Bluejays "J" which happened to be the right thickness for the dirt magnet filters I had.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

sponge filters are generally cheap to purchase (used or new, try checking out big Als)

But if you want to make your own, check out this site: http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-filter/19.asp, if you dont like the powerhead idea, just stick a airtube and airstone into the tube stuck into the sponge. As long as the water level is higher than the top of the tube and that you have air pump supplying air you should be fine.


----------

